# Differences between cheese types



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

Okay I've asked my question about presses. Now doing further research on hard cheeses, I am having a hard time figuring out how one makes different types of hard cheese. It seems like there are only a few thermophilic cultures out there and one culture might be used for 5 kinds of cheese. If I buy a culture that says it makes parmesan and also romano, what are the differences in preparation? I can't seem to find any details on this. I know drier cheeses are pressed with higher weights but what makes a difference in flavor? Are age and culture the only deciding factors?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Thinking of the variety of cheese types...
the variance is culture....there are 2 basics...Thermo and Meso
preparation makes a different variable...heating temperature...pressing weight...length of time...aging time..humidity.
Not even going into additives.


http://www.cheeseforum.org/Recipes/Recipe_Romano.htm

http://www.cheeseforum.org/Recipes/Recipe_Parmesan.htm

Looking at both recipes I see quite a few differences.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I was mystified when I started making cheese, too. It's in the details. The tiny variations in culturing time, temperature, pressing, etc., make incredible differences. The first cheddar I made turned out like Parmesan because I didn't follow the temperature and time instructions.

Cheesemaking is an incredible adventure.

Here's a forum of incredibly serious home cheese makers:
http://www.cheeseforum.org/


----------



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

These are the most detailed recipes for romano and parmesan I've sen so far. All the others looked to be almost identical. I'll have to sign up with this forum, seems to be lots of info here.


----------

